# What event was it?



## mattsccm (6 Mar 2011)

Anyone able to tell me what event went through the Forest of Dean on Saturday?


----------



## Greenbank (8 Mar 2011)

mattsccm said:


> Anyone able to tell me what event went through the Forest of Dean on Saturday?



Probably the Gospel Pass 150km Audax: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-53/

"150km cycling event starting from Chepstow. Start at Chepstow Castle. Forest of Dean, Monmouth, Golden Valley, Hay on Wye, where the adventure begins. GOSPEL PASS, long descent to Abergavenny. New finish at a pub near the start."


----------

